# intake question



## Phinch (Oct 26, 2002)

if you have a ram air box, hoodscoop or snorkle feeding your intake, what happens when it rains? I want to route cold air into my engine but i hesitate because i'm worried about what a downpour would do to the engine. any thoughts or comments?
thanks


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You build in a low spot with drain holes.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

I had a ram-air setup when I had my Z24... I never had a problem with rain. For an intake to really ever have a water problem, the filter has to be completely submerged with water. Very unlikely that would happen with ram air. But yeah, like bahearn said, just have drain holes. =)


----------



## Phinch (Oct 26, 2002)

cool. thanks


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Or you can get the AEM bypass valve.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

CarloSR said:


> *Or you can get the AEM bypass valve. *


I found that these will open up at sudden WOT. Possibly hurting performance.


----------

